# How many baby backs and brisket for 20 mixed adults?



## franko

I am going to have a party for my sunday school class (of about 20 mixed adults) next month and would like to feed them a combination of baby backs and brisket. I know it usually takes about a half pound of meat per adult plus sides, but it is hard to estimate how many slabs of baby backs to cook. I would appreciate some input on how many slabs of ribs and how many pounds of brisket to buy. Also, about how much baked beans and potato salad will I need?


----------



## chef jimmyj

For a mixed group you can figure 3-4 people per Rack of Ribs and 5-6 ounces of Smoked Brisket. 3oz of Beans and Potato Salad should be more than enough.

Since you are serving Rib and Brisket, when it comes to ribs people will typically eat 3-4 per person. 4 ribs per X 20 people = 80 ribs / 12 ribs per rack = 6.7 go with 7 Racks of Baby Backs. 

Since Brisket has about a 50% yield...6oz X 20 servings = 120oz X 2 for yield = 240oz / 16 = 15Lbs raw Brisket needs to be Smoked.

3oz X 20 = 60oz / 16 = 3.75 Pounds of each Side Dish

Some will eat the Brisket just on the plate others will make a sandwich if Bread or Rolls are available. I have weighted it toward the bigger eaters so you may very well have some leftovers but better too much than not enough. Good Luck...JJ


----------



## franko

Thanks, JJ. That was exactly the info I needed. I always look for your post when browsing the forum. You are always spot-on with your advice. -- Frank


----------

